
Tech Trust Index shows consumers trust Google and Amazon but not Sprint and AOL - awenger
http://survata.com/blog/tech-trust-index-shows-consumers-trust-google-and-amazon-but-not-sprint
======
VLM
Trust as in trust what they're going to do with it. Google and Amazon are very
up front about it. I trust I have a pretty good idea what they do with my
data. And I'm pretty happy with it. Amazon knows I own a table saw capable of
holding a 10 inch blade with a 5/8ths hole and I'm pretty happy with that and
I sincerely hope they target some advertising for a nice 80 or more tooth
plywood blade in my direction.

Apparently almost no one trusts snapchat to do what they claim. You delete
this? Really? Somebody help me, do I have "gullible" sharpie'd on my forehead
today? Maybe 90% of the population and I are wrong and they actually do what
they claim, but...

Don't read it as "I trust you're doing the right thing" but "I trust them to
do what they say they'll do".

------
samstave
Stupid user anedote, but I am so infuriated with Sprint; Long story short: I
went to Hong Kong and ran up several hundred in charges. When I got back, I
hit some "spending limit" on my account and they shut me off.

I called, and found out it was due to the intl charges which were $366.12. I
paid it off immediately, and then my account was reactivated.

My account was just cut-off again today.

I called to find-out WTF!!!

Turned out that they didnt use the 366.12 for the international charges -
instead, they paid off my regular monthly bill and then left the intl charges
as "past due" and when my next bill cycle came, it put me over that spending
limit again!!

GOD DAMMIT!

------
znowi
I'm surprised. After all the user rights and privacy issues pouring in this
year - Google is most trusted. Perhaps, it's the lesser of evil.

If I were to choose from the list, it would be one single company - Mozilla.

------
jchung
Although to be fair, the index doesn't really show that consumers trust Google
and Amazon. It just shows that they trust Google and Amazon more than the
others.

------
fatty0011
It seems pretty obvious from this that consumers don't understand that when
they are not paying for the product, they are the product themselves. It's
also clear that this graph would look vastly different if given to a HN-only
crowd.

~~~
ceras
Saying they "don't understand" is really condescending, especially given that
"you are the product" sounds more like a political slogan than anything. It's
more accurate to just call it a two-sided market.

Realistically, I think most people just don't care very much about targeted
advertising.

